# Washing up bowl



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Has anyone managed to find a large diameter plastic washing up bowl that fits their round motorhome sink, which allows you to sit the chopping board on top without removing the bowl?
The plastic bowl would have to be about only 4 inches high (10cm)
I can find bowls this high but they are only about 20cm diameter.
Cheers


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The short answer to this is seems to be :no. I've looked in every Poundshop and housewares shop in UK as well as many hypermarkets in Europe.

My washing up bowl finishes up on the step by the door when I'm cooking. It's a nuisance having it stick up above the sink but, short of buying a dog's water bowl or similar- not deep enough- I can't find a solution.

I'm watching this post with baited breath.

G


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Just been to scrub the old red one in the garage. Thought it might do for someone. On test with hot water on draining board. Yup, you're right, the old wonky breadboard sits on top perfectly.

Its 4" high and 1ft across (think that's 30cm).

Doesn't leak but not new looking. If it would do for now Sticky PM me and I'll put it in post. Doesn't weigh much and I'm nice like that!


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

And I'm not good at links but I think I just found them on Ebay. The ebay store is called Bo-Belles and they have a grey camping one 27cm x 10cm on about page 5


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Here 27cm bowl


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

That's the one! Thank you babes!!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks both...will measure up my sink when next we visit. I don't want to go too small as the dinner plates only just fit in the bowl at the moment - in fact they are too tight a fit and need levering out with a knife !

G


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Yup! - 30cm and you gotta fish the big din plates out. Just tried it.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bowl*

Hi

The bowl looks a bit narrow at the bottom.

Russell


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Just bought one from Towsure's Southampton depot for £1.15. Also listed in the catalogue pp31 and 145.

32 cm across, 11cm deep - just the right depth, but could have done with 35cm width to fill our sink.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

vardy said:


> That's the one! Thank you babes!!!


keep watching the avatar and read the signature


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Will this do??? http://www.pink-princess.co.uk/small_round_washing-up_bowl-baby_pink.html 8O 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Everyone,
I think the Towsure one at 30cm diameter wins for now...
But I've no catalog, is it available online, I'm nowhere near a Towsure either!


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

*other option*

got a mate a carpenter to alter the collar that fits into the sink to fit into the small bowl now sits rock solid about 3/8 above sink in standard bowl


----------

